# Best Nail Polish and Nail Brush



## Superleerin (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi All,

I love having polished nails but cannot afford manicures every week.  My problem is that I am terrible at polishing my nails and even worse at the cleanup.  Recently, I saw a color that I really liked by Wet n Wild megalast (wet cement) and noticed that it has what they call a manicurve pro brush.  This brush is amazing and fit my nails perfectly.  The only problem is, is that the nail polish  is not the best quality and easily chips. I am fond of Essie and OPI and am wondering if there is another brand that has a similar brush but a better quality.  

Superleerin


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 1, 2015)

You might want to look into Juleps Pile wand.  I love it and use it with other brands of polishes also.  I shattered my dominate hand almost a year ago and with this tool is the only way I can do my nails.

Here is my referral code they usually have a special going for new customers each month but if you do not want to keep being charged every month be sure to cancel by the deadlines.  Hope this helps.  It seems like a lot of money for the pile wand but I have totally gotten my monies worth from it and we are on a shoe string budget so paying for weekly manis and pedis is sooo not in the budget.

http://www.julep.com/shop/plie-wand.html 

(link edited, referral codes not allowed)

Blessings

Gypsy


----------

